# Plastisol Apply and is that it?



## kingofkings (Aug 1, 2011)

So if i buy a plastisol transfer from a company and buy a heat press and transfer it? Is that it? What about curing after transferring? Do we need to further heat it? Stretch it?


I have read in screen printing that a under base of white is applied to a dark garment? Would the transfer companies do that? Do they ask for it? Like are we going to print on a light or dark tee? Do they also add softhand additive so it feels like real screen printing?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

All you need to apply plastisol transfers are the garment and the heat press. The heat press cures the plastisol ink. 

If you will be printing on dark garments, you would tell the transfer printer this and ask for the white underbase. 

I have not seen softhand additive options with printers, but it might be available. Transfers for lights tend to have a soft hand anyway. Order samples from the various printers, they are free.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

kingofkings said:


> So if i buy a plastisol transfer from a company and buy a heat press and transfer it? Is that it? What about curing after transferring? Do we need to further heat it? Stretch it?
> 
> No need for curing or stretching. Apply it and it is finished.
> 
> ...


Plastisol custom transfers are screen printed. Same feel, same effect.


----------



## kingofkings (Aug 1, 2011)

proworlded said:


> Plastisol custom transfers are screen printed. Same feel, same effect.



Are you from pro world? You have two products, easy and vibra? What is the difference between them when you say softhand and durable hand? Is easy trans having a white under base? What if i'm printing on a light tee?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

The main difference between Vibratrans and Easytrans is that Easytrans is backed with 1 color making it possible to be applied to a wider variety of materials and colors. Since Easytrans does get backed in 1 color, the ink is slightly thicker and makes it a more durable transfer than the Vibratrans. However, our Vibratrans, is our softest and lightest weight transfer, but should only be applied to light or white color garments. 
The backing color for our Easytrans product can be any color within your design, it does not necessarily need to be white. You can also choose to have the backing color as clear. This is best when you have a lot of colors within your design, and you do not want the 1pt outline to show.


----------



## mountainman1938 (Sep 3, 2010)

Apply it and sell it!


----------



## k_rose08 (Jun 16, 2010)

proworlded said:


> The main difference between Vibratrans and Easytrans is that Easytrans is backed with 1 color making it possible to be applied to a wider variety of materials and colors. Since Easytrans does get backed in 1 color, the ink is slightly thicker and makes it a more durable transfer than the Vibratrans. However, our Vibratrans, is our softest and lightest weight transfer, but should only be applied to light or white color garments.
> The backing color for our Easytrans product can be any color within your design, it does not necessarily need to be white. You can also choose to have the backing color as clear. This is best when you have a lot of colors within your design, and you do not want the 1pt outline to show.


Hey Ed! My press just arrived yesterday...pressed a few sample transfers which was super easy! 

Anyway...I looooooove how amazingly soft the VibraTrans transfers are! I did pick at it however and it wasn't as durable as the EasyTrans, possibly user error lol, I may have pressed it incorrectly, you guys sent me a couple of the VibraTrans so I'll give it another go tomorrow. May I ask why the VibraTrans are only intended for white or light colored garments, is it because it lacks the "backing"? I REALLY want to use them for a couple of different designs that I have which will be printed on black American Apparel's 2001 or Sun Apparel's 30500 tees.

Thanks so much!


----------



## k_rose08 (Jun 16, 2010)

What I do like about the EasyTrans...you can pull, twist and stretch that sucker and it WILL NOT crack lol! I literally stretched it using as much strength as I could and the shirt started to tear but the print just stretched right with it, I think that is just insane!  

I also just felt both the EasyTrans and a sample tee that we had screen printed and they do feel just about the same...


----------

